# Reply via mail



## abhay4589 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am not able to reply via my email in these forums, Do I need to enable anything?

Whenever I receive subscription email It says:


> There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.


----------



## neilms (Jan 18, 2013)

abhay4589 said:
			
		

> I am not able to reply via my email in these forums, Do I need to enable anything?
> 
> Whenever I receive subscription email It says:



That's the way this - and similar forums work. The system will email you to let you know you have had a reply to a subscribed thread - but until you return to view your reply, it will not continue to update you.

Have a look at your user control panel notification settings to be sure.


----------



## fonz (Jan 18, 2013)

abhay4589 said:
			
		

> I am not able to reply via my email in these forums, Do I need to enable anything?


Depends on what you want.
If you wish to be notified of replies to your (watched) threads, see the answer above: you are notified when one or more replies have been posted since your last visit and that's it.
If you wish to have replies posted on this forum emailed to you verbatim(ly), or wish to post on this forum via email, or wish to answer PMs via email, the short answer is that it's not possible. The longer answer is that it's probably possible if you do your own hacking, but please do keep in mind that this is a *web forum*, not a mailing list.


----------

